
An Introduction to Speech Recognition Using WFSTs - kjeetgill
https://medium.com/explorations-in-language-and-learning/an-introduction-to-speech-recognition-using-wfsts-288b6aeecebe
======
kjeetgill
I was looking into FSTs in the context of Lucene and Search Indexes when I
discovered that they are used in speech recognition.

It's still a little beyond me how they're connected.

